# Advice on a Quick Change Tool Post



## tjb (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello, All.

As some of you know, I'm in the closing stages of a process rebuilding a lathe that is essentially identical to a Jet 1024.  (Mine is a 1976 vintage Kin Shin Model KS3.5FK.)  Any recommendations (pro or con) on a satisfactory QCTP for this lathe?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a Phase II AXA QCTP on my Grizzly 12in swing mill.  This is working well for my needs.  I purchased from ENCO at the time.  MSC has closed down ENCO so I am not sure of the MSC price these days, likely to be more than I paid.

Shars also may have decent QCTP offerings.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 12, 2017)

I still have an Aloris BXA with 4holders which I'm trying to sell for a friend.
Don't know if that would work for you.
She is Aloris in decent shape if you are interested.
PM me, then I'll send pics.

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 12, 2017)

AXA or 100 should be right for a 10" lathe.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes. 
Aloris AXA or equivalent import for a 10inch!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 13, 2017)

I picked up a Phase II AXA set for my Jet 1024 from this eBay seller.  It was the best price I could find at the time. I later added some extra holders from CDCO.

So far I've been quite happy with the Phase II QCTP. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252257581275


----------



## tjb (Jun 13, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> I have a Phase II AXA QCTP on my Grizzly 12in swing mill.  This is working well for my needs.  I purchased from ENCO at the time.  MSC has closed down ENCO so I am not sure of the MSC price these days, likely to be more than I paid.
> 
> Shars also may have decent QCTP offerings.


Thanks, Dave.  Phase II is high on my list of choices.  I suspect competitive pricing may be available on ebay.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Jun 13, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> I still have an Aloris BXA with 4holders which I'm trying to sell for a friend.
> Don't know if that would work for you.
> She is Aloris in decent shape if you are interested.
> PM me, then I'll send pics.
> ...


Thanks, Daryl.

I have a BXA on another lathe, and I'm certain it won't work - too big.

Thanks anyway,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Jun 13, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> AXA or 100 should be right for a 10" lathe.


I think you're right.  BXA is definitely too big.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Jun 13, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> Yes.
> Aloris AXA or equivalent import for a 10inch!!
> 
> Daryl
> MN


No doubt, that would be the gold standard.  Not sure it makes sense economically for this lathe, though.  Sure would like to find a nice used one.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 13, 2017)

Have you considered buying just a post and making the holders?
You'd need a mill and dovetail cutters.
I find cutting tails is fun on account of all the geometry and set up.
Yes, there are some very affordable holders available.
However, you might not get the fit you want on the holder you have.
Plus they are fun to make....

Daryl
MN


----------



## Splat (Jun 13, 2017)

tjb said:


> No doubt, that would be the gold standard.  Not sure it makes sense economically for this lathe, though.  Sure would like to find a nice used one.
> 
> Regards,
> Terry



Actually many consider the gold standard the Multifix (40 position) tool holding system. I switched over from a Phase-II to a Multifix tool holding system and don't regret it at all. I bought mine from Create Tool in China but their prices were very good, even with shipping, and I don't regret it at all. Check their AA sized set out for your lathe.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 13, 2017)

Splat said:


> Actually many consider the gold standard the Multifix (40 position) tool holding system. I switched over from a Phase-II to a Multifix tool holding system and don't regret it at all. I bought mine from Create Tool in China but their prices were very good, even with shipping, and I don't regret it at all. Check their AA sized set out for your lathe.



Nice. They on't seem to be popular in the US. I wanted one too but even the clone tool holders were way to expensive at the time (2009) & not readily available. Are they easier & cheaper to get these days? I know there's a company in Germany that is reproducing them now.


----------



## Splat (Jun 14, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Nice. They on't seem to be popular in the US. I wanted one too but even the clone tool holders were way to expensive at the time (2009) & not readily available. Are they easier & cheaper to get these days? I know there's a company in Germany that is reproducing them now.



In all the USA shops I've seen they're asking waaay too much for them, pro'lly to cover their overseas shipping. Even with the overseas 2-week shipping they're a lot cheaper via Create Tools in China. The main contact everyone seems to deal with is Nina at Create Tools and she's very nice and speaks English well. No problems ordering from them. I've heard of the guy in Germany but I don't think he's actually making them and haven't read any reviews so couldn't tell ya about his stuff. I guess the main advantage to the Multifix setup is not having to mess with the nut every time you need to adjust tool angles. They have a threading tool that's supposedly slick as snot but I've never seen one in use and it's $$.  I'm actually putting in an order with Create shortly for more holders. No affiliations with them other than being a satisfied customer. Oh, here's a review Forrest Addy did on another forum about the Create Tool Multifix system. *Here's* a nice writeup about the overall Multifix system.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 14, 2017)

If I had the money , I'd get the forty positions one which is a strictly enforced copy made in Japan. The set I think runs around $325.00 if my memory is right ill try to look them up. They were made in Switzerland or Sweden . Adam Booth loves them.
Multi fit is the old name I think.


----------



## Splat (Jun 14, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> If I had the money , I'd get the forty positions one which is a strictly enforced copy made in Japan. The set I think runs around $325.00 if my memory is right ill try to look them up. They were made in Switzerland or Sweden . Adam Booth loves them.
> Multi fit is the old name I think.



Abom uses the Multifix type. IIRC his were the old made in Switzerlands originals but the Create Tool holders will fit that too.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 14, 2017)

Splat said:


> In all the USA shops I've seen they're asking waaay too much for them, pro'lly to cover their overseas shipping. Even with the overseas 2-week shipping they're a lot cheaper via Create Tools in China. The main contact everyone seems to deal with is Nina at Create Tools and she's very nice and speaks English well. No problems ordering from them. I've heard of the guy in Germany but I don't think he's actually making them and haven't read any reviews so couldn't tell ya about his stuff. I guess the main advantage to the Multifix setup is not having to mess with the nut every time you need to adjust tool angles. They have a threading tool that's supposedly slick as snot but I've never seen one in use and it's $$.  I'm actually putting in an order with Create shortly for more holders. No affiliations with them other than being a satisfied customer. Oh, here's a review Forrest Addy did on another forum about the Create Tool Multifix system. *Here's* a nice writeup about the overall Multifix system.


The German guy is having them made in China. I inquired about them and he was very adamant that they are made precisely to his specs and that he inspected every one. No reason not to believe him I guess.


----------



## Johnnybar (Oct 24, 2018)

Compound deck to spindle center is the measurement you need irrelevant of swing capacity.   Only other issues I consider is tool holder overhang (compound width) which can cause wicked chatter on many lathes and tool holder capacities vs hp of lathe.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 24, 2018)

I have been happy with the Shars version of the Aloris AXA (wedge type) QCTP on my 10" lathe.  Shars definitely has another level of quality control and influence over manufacturing specs compared to unbranded China parts.  You know, like PM or Grizzly vs. HF quality difference.


----------

